# For those who have big BELLIES



## natasfan (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there any moment in which you hate having a big belly?
is any particulary moment in which you are grateful of having a big belly?

i M particulary slim, so i dont know how does it feel!
i would like to know how do you feel with a huge belly...
thanks!
bye


----------



## edino (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I have accepted my 500lbs weight; but I wish my weight was more proportioned. I'm very wide and large at my lower belly; much of my weight is in my lower belly which I found often an obstruction; but I manage it and sometimes its fun too. Because of my large lower belly my waist line increases when I sit-down. Depending on the dress and the type of chair, you could end up looking ridicules if all around your rump get pushed upwards; and in progress you would not sit comfortable of course. Driving my car is only possible with the chair reclined and by mounting a smaller steering wheel; I need to recline to avoid again to increase my waist line to much and not fitting comfortably anymore. Turning around in bed, can be an exercise by it self; and after the turn I sometimes need to move some of my flab in a better position. There is probably plenty more; Otherwise its all fine &#61514;; Im used to it I guess. With difficulties, I now got to appreciate the constant jiggling I always feel around my body when I walk.. but I certainly would love to have a smaller bellie....


----------



## natasfan (Mar 28, 2009)

edino said:


> Well, I have accepted my 500lbs weight; but I wish my weight was more proportioned. I'm very wide and large at my lower belly; much of my weight is in my lower belly which I found often an obstruction; but I manage it and sometimes its fun too. Because of my large lower belly my waist line increases when I sit-down. Depending on the dress and the type of chair, you could end up looking ridicules if all around your rump get pushed upwards; and in progress you would not sit comfortable of course. Driving my car is only possible with the chair reclined and by mounting a smaller steering wheel; I need to recline to avoid again to increase my waist line to much and not fitting comfortably anymore. Turning around in bed, can be an exercise by it self; and after the turn I sometimes need to move some of my flab in a better position. There is probably plenty more; Otherwise its all fine &#61514;; Im used to it I guess. With difficulties, I now got to appreciate the constant jiggling I always feel around my body when I walk.. but I certainly would love to have a smaller bellie....


eheh cool


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 28, 2009)

edino said:


> Well, I have accepted my 500lbs weight; but I wish my weight was more proportioned. I'm very wide and large at my lower belly; much of my weight is in my lower belly which I found often an obstruction; but I manage it and sometimes its fun too. Because of my large lower belly my waist line increases when I sit-down. Depending on the dress and the type of chair, you could end up looking ridicules if all around your rump get pushed upwards; and in progress you would not sit comfortable of course. Driving my car is only possible with the chair reclined and by mounting a smaller steering wheel; I need to recline to avoid again to increase my waist line to much and not fitting comfortably anymore. Turning around in bed, can be an exercise by it self; and after the turn I sometimes need to move some of my flab in a better position. There is probably plenty more; Otherwise its all fine &#61514;; Im used to it I guess. With difficulties, I now got to appreciate the constant jiggling I always feel around my body when I walk.. but I certainly would love to have a smaller bellie....




Same for me, edino. Only difference is I can't and don't drive. I'm sure there are maybe more than a few FAs that'd appreciate my 'bunt':blush:. But I've personally been unsuccessful in finding these elusive creatures that seem to only exist on DIMs & for the fortunate ladies that have one.

So for me, NOT for others-we're all different in our wishes, if I could maintain my size but lose the massive gut so my skirt & yoga pants would fit & fall better & my punani could get some air [LMAO!!], I'd be a happy bunny.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 28, 2009)

V you have a way with words no doubt.
You always make me laugh.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 28, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Same for me, edino. Only difference is I can't and don't drive. I'm sure there are maybe more than a few FAs that'd appreciate my 'bunt':blush:. But I've personally been unsuccessful in finding these elusive creatures that seem to only exist on DIMs & for the fortunate ladies that have one.
> 
> So for me, NOT for others-we're all different in our wishes, if I could maintain my size but lose the massive gut so my skirt & yoga pants would fit & fall better & my punani could get some air [LMAO!!], I'd be a happy bunny.


eheh
nice to read you.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2009)

natasfan said:


> Is there any moment in which you hate having a big belly?



Every time I try to wedge myself behind the wheel to drive...Once upon a time my favorite thing to do, now only out of necessity every couple months.



natasfan said:


> is any particulary moment in which you are grateful of having a big belly?



When ever I need a handy shelf.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 29, 2009)

Well whats really crap is that it makes university life more uncomfortable if you can't get the tables that swing up off the chairs in lecture theatres to sit flat. Theres one particular room at uni that leads to me getting backaches because it just doesn't sit right.

Good things is that I would think belly rubs get better as you get bigger. If you're skinny theres nothing to jiggle, and the belly button isn't deep enough, so it would just suck. And I suppose this relates to weight in general, but you can tell who your real friends are because they care for you despite your size.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

I have quite thin legs and arms and most of my 450 pound weight is in my belly and bones.. 

My back and knees hate me for it.. and i plan on making it smaller.. but i will always be a big girl with a big belly!

makes carnival rides impossible

eating anywhere that has booths impossible

Fold out chairs impossible

fitting in cars - nearly impossible depending on the car

Getting gum on all ur tops from people putting it under tables and your belly up against it.. always .. pisses me off so much lol

having a FA rub and play and use it as foreplay... priceless!


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> Getting gum on all ur tops from people putting it under tables and your belly up against it.. always .. pisses me off so much lol!



ain't that the truth--with a shape like that (I happen to share that shape  ) it's already hard enough to find great tops and then they get ruined because of gum!


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 29, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> ain't that the truth--with a shape like that (I happen to share that shape  ) it's already hard enough to find great tops and then they get ruined because of gum!



Wow, thats not something I would have thought of happening, but it makes sense


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 29, 2009)

Without a doubt the biggest annoyance is trying to sit in restaurant booths. I love booths because my big fat padded ass loves those big comfy padded bench seats, IF AND ONLY IF my thin husband can slide the table toward him to accommodate my bounteous belly. The problem is that many booths have immobile tables. Before I sit, my husband or I generally grab the table to see if it moves, and thereby avoid unpleasant surprises. If the table won't move, we request a table somewhere else instead.

Apart from that, my belly does present some logistical challenges, but I can generally accommodate it. Luckily I don't have any problem driving. I'm tall so I move the seat all the way back and so my belly clears the steering wheel. Not much clearance, but it's enough. My butt and hips present more of a challenge than my belly, particularly because I'm tall and my big fat ass makes me sit even higher, so I need to check for headroom as well as hiproom and bellyroom whenever we buy new cars.

Otherwise I generally enjoy having a big bouncing belly because I associate it with living well. Luckily my fat is very evenly distributed, so I also have nice fat arms, legs, butt, boobs, face etc., all nicely proportioned. I also enjoy the sensation of my fat jiggling and bouncing when I walk, within reason.

Professionally speaking (and that phrase sure looks funny talking about my belly), having a large belly seems to give me more "presence" in the workplace. Of course some of that is because I'm tall and generally well-upholstered all over. My size makes me seem more authoritative yet comforting, which helps me hold my own with my male coworkers much better than if I were a skinny little bambi (especially now that I'm over 50). The other day I was standing next to the water cooler, chatting with some colleagues and absent-mindedly drumming my fingers on my belly. During a pause in the conversation, one colleague remarked, "You really enjoy being you, don't you?" Yes I do. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes I hate it during sex because it can get in the way of what I'm trying to do......and yeah, it's a pain in the ass when trying to sit at a booth. Forget roller coasters anymore.....


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Without a doubt the biggest annoyance is trying to sit in restaurant booths. I love booths because my big fat padded ass loves those big comfy padded bench seats, IF AND ONLY IF my thin husband can slide the table toward him to accommodate my bounteous belly. The problem is that many booths have immobile tables. Before I sit, my husband or I generally grab the table to see if it moves, and thereby avoid unpleasant surprises. If the table won't move, we request a table somewhere else instead.
> 
> Apart from that, my belly does present some logistical challenges, but I can generally accommodate it. Luckily I don't have any problem driving. I'm tall so I move the seat all the way back and so my belly clears the steering wheel. Not much clearance, but it's enough. My butt and hips present more of a challenge than my belly, particularly because I'm tall and my big fat ass makes me sit even higher, so I need to check for headroom as well as hiproom and bellyroom whenever we buy new cars.
> 
> ...



EHEH
you really have a big belly, and its wonderful that you enjoy it


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I have quite thin legs and arms and most of my 450 pound weight is in my belly and bones..
> 
> My back and knees hate me for it.. and i plan on making it smaller.. but i will always be a big girl with a big belly!
> 
> ...


:eat2:
very good


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sometimes I hate it during sex because it can get in the way of what I'm trying to do......and yeah, it's a pain in the ass when trying to sit at a booth. Forget roller coasters anymore.....



you cant go to roller coasters?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

natasfan said:


> you cant go to roller coasters?



Nope, those bars are too tight. I went on a small one with my kids this past summer. The operator had to CRAM that bar down and it HURT. I could hardly breath on that ride. I only rode it once.....I have to ask my oldest daughter to ride certain things with her younger sisters. 
I don't like having to ask for help with my girls because I am too fat to do it myself  
If I had money for liposuction, I would get a lot of it sucked out just so I wouldn't be so big in that area. It's quite inhibitive sometimes.

P.S. I'm considered "small end BBW" here and cannot fit into some places.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nope, those bars are too tight. I went on a small one with my kids this past summer. The operator had to CRAM that bar down and it HURT. I could hardly breath on that ride. I only rode it once.....I have to ask my oldest daughter to ride certain things with her younger sisters.
> I don't like having to ask for help with my girls because I am too fat to do it myself
> If I had money for liposuction, I would get a lot of it sucked out just so I wouldn't be so big in that area. It's quite inhibitive sometimes.
> 
> P.S. I'm considered "small end BBW" here and cannot fit into some places.




yes, that´s why i asked u. You are a small bbw and you cant fit there, i cant imagine what happen to an ssbbw.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

natasfan said:


> yes, that´s why i asked u. You are a small bbw and you cant fit there, i cant imagine what happen to an ssbbw.



I watched another BBW...smaller than myself, get on that ride with her child after me. I saw the worried look on her face as that bar went down. It just made it.......
Rides are the worst for me. I assess them before hand...and have asked my daughter how roomy something is if she rode it first. 
Booths come next....though I can cram myself into pretty much all of them, some are worse than others. Ones that have tables that can move are best but lots of places don't have that option. Places like Dairy Queen, Burger King, etc.....even the tables have seats that don't adjust back. I have trouble there, too. I had to move from a table to a booth and sit sideways at a small booth last visit to DQ...no other seating options available there. 
I don't really know what the bigger women do.....all I can say is that I feel for them and admire how they manage because it's hard for me often enough. :bow:


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 29, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I have quite thin legs and arms and most of my 450 pound weight is in my belly and bones..
> 
> My back and knees hate me for it.. and i plan on making it smaller.. but i will always be a big girl with a big belly!
> 
> ...



Amen sweetie, you're so right. I've avoided carnivals and amusement parks because of the belly. Not to mention going to other places and enjoying seating in places that others take for granted. It does suck a great deal. I missed out on going to Disneyland and Disneyworld because of it. My mom [passed away in 2002] was heavy w/ a large belly [frankly I'm bigger than she was when she was my age & my belly is by far larger than hers was. And she had kids. not me ever.]. Anyway to pour salt into my wound, my dad went on those Disney trips w/ his mother -whom had arranged them for her tour group- and left me & my mom at home. I was wrecked over that. And I missed out on 2 school trips to Hershey Park and Six Flags because I was too big w/ too large a tummy that the bar couldn't safely & painlessly come down over.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I watched another BBW...smaller than myself, get on that ride with her child after me. I saw the worried look on her face as that bar went down. It just made it.......
> Rides are the worst for me. I assess them before hand...and have asked my daughter how roomy something is if she rode it first.
> Booths come next....though I can cram myself into pretty much all of them, some are worse than others. Ones that have tables that can move are best but lots of places don't have that option. Places like Dairy Queen, Burger King, etc.....even the tables have seats that don't adjust back. I have trouble there, too. I had to move from a table to a booth and sit sideways at a small booth last visit to DQ...no other seating options available there.
> I don't really know what the bigger women do.....all I can say is that I feel for them and admire how they manage because it's hard for me often enough. :bow:



yes, this word was made for slim people
that´s so bad.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I have quite thin legs and arms and most of my 450 pound weight is in my belly and bones..
> 
> My back and knees hate me for it.. and i plan on making it smaller.. but i will always be a big girl with a big belly!
> 
> ...



i konow you have a huge belly
perfection


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Bleh, I don't so much like having a belly. I don't mind a little bit but now I feel like it's just in the way. I do not like booths at restaurants anymore and being a school teacher... when we have staff meetings in the classroom I do NOT like sitting at the student desks UGH!!!! Luckily for me, my classroom has tables and chairs so that's fine. 

I also dislike the fact that it pulls my back out of alignment which hurts! My knees don't ever thank me for the extra weight either.

I've always liked having a softer belly but I do wish it was smaller like it used to be. Oh well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Bleh, I don't so much like having a belly. I don't mind a little bit but now I feel like it's just in the way. I do not like booths at restaurants anymore and being a school teacher... when we have staff meetings in the classroom I do NOT like sitting at the student desks UGH!!!! Luckily for me, my classroom has tables and chairs so that's fine.
> 
> *I also dislike the fact that it pulls my back out of alignment which hurts! My knees don't ever thank me for the extra weight either.*
> 
> I've always liked having a softer belly but I do wish it was smaller like it used to be. Oh well.



Yeah, this last 30 lbs of weight gain did bring about back aches and leg pains. Walking a few times a week seems to have helped with strengthening my muscles and "core" so I'm not having as many problems as before, though.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> P.S. I'm considered "small end BBW" here and cannot fit into some places.



Same.
It's semi-erotic yet quite annoying.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 29, 2009)

i like reading ur likes and dislikes, advantages and disadvantages of having a big belly


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 29, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> being a school teacher... when we have staff meetings in the classroom I do NOT like sitting at the student desks UGH!!!!



I hate having to squeze into student desks.. but it's fairly hard for me to avoid since you know, I'm a high school student. There are some desks at my school (the older ones) which I can't fit in comfortably. I always search for the blue ones because I know they're bigger. Thank god the smaller ones are being phased out year by year so theres not too many left but every once in awhile, I get stuck with one and I have to either cram myself in there (not very comfortable for 80 minute blocks) or switch the desk with another student if I get there far enough before class starts to do so. There are a few, literally only a dozen or so left, of REALLY old, REALLY small desks that I literally can't fit into at all and in that case, I HAVE to switch with someone. Once I actually skipped a class because I was late and the only desk left was a tiny tiny one in the front, dead center and I couldn't bring myself to attempt to squeeze into it in front of everyone. Here's hoping that desks in college are bigger.


----------



## dvbranton (Mar 29, 2009)

I guesse I must be kind of lucky. I am 425 but i am sort of proportioned. I have accepted what I am so I dont fret too much about it as much as I use to. My belly sticks out but it is rock hard which from what I have read seems to be a negative since people seem to like soft but also my belly doesn't hang below or on my crotch and I am a big frame. I also have no aches or pains due from weight and do for the fact that I am an independant wrestler I should be hurting a lot consider what I have put my body through but I guess I might be a freak of nature too


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

oh another thing.. being at a club or a bar.. or anywhere crowded.. and having to squeeze through people.. especially if its a pretentious place full of size 2's.. shitful!

also.. im always knocking things over with my belly and pulling table cloths off tables etc

i also use it instead of my hands sometimes which is pretty funny.. because its so big.. i press the button to release the door at work... and while im holding it.. just use my belly to open it.. hahahaha cant believe i just said that.. its true! hahahah


----------



## natasfan (Mar 30, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> oh another thing.. being at a club or a bar.. or anywhere crowded.. and having to squeeze through people.. especially if its a pretentious place full of size 2's.. shitful!
> 
> also.. im always knocking things over with my belly and pulling table cloths off tables etc
> 
> i also use it instead of my hands sometimes which is pretty funny.. because its so big.. i press the button to release the door at work... and while im holding it.. just use my belly to open it.. hahahaha cant believe i just said that.. its true! hahahah


eheh is wonderful, you can sustitute your hands by your belly
can you use it to push people?or to intimidate some skinny guy/girl?
eheheh
:eat1:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

natasfan said:


> eheh is wonderful, you can sustitute your hands by your belly
> can you use it to push people?or to intimidate some skinny guy/girl?
> eheheh
> :eat1:



hahahah u kill me babe.. yes yes and yes.. hahahah


----------



## edino (Mar 30, 2009)

Im amazed how you all like fat bellies. I have always found my hanging belly embarrassing; usually people look first at my belly when I walk or sit, and then only to me with all sorts of looks. I always wished it would be hard and not so flabby. I feel always an unwanted attraction when I walk &#61516;; Each step my belly is moved with my upper leg and jiggles in my trousers


----------



## natasfan (Mar 30, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> hahahah u kill me babe.. yes yes and yes.. hahahah



wonderful


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 30, 2009)

edino said:


> Im amazed how you all like fat bellies. I have always found my hanging belly embarrassing; usually people look first at my belly when I walk or sit, and then only to me with all sorts of looks. I always wished it would be hard and not so flabby. I feel always an unwanted attraction when I walk &#61516;; Each step my belly is moved with my upper leg and jiggles in my trousers


Well, that's kinda sorta equivalent to what happens to women of all sizes. My belly is usually the second thing people look at. At my height, it's pretty common for shorter men to talk to my ample chest instead of my face, it's funny when they're plainly trying not to stare too obviously at my breasts but their eyes keep wandering, and just plain hilarious when they stutter. So when people stare at my belly, it's kinda like more of the same, and they probably stare at my big fat ass too. I understand that I'm probably the largest woman they've ever seen, and they're trying to process the expansive vision that is right in front of their eyes.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

edino said:


> Im amazed how you all like fat bellies. I have always found my hanging belly embarrassing; usually people look first at my belly when I walk or sit, and then only to me with all sorts of looks. I always wished it would be hard and not so flabby. I feel always an unwanted attraction when I walk &#61516;; Each step my belly is moved with my upper leg and jiggles in my trousers



I say if its there.. embrace it... let them look.. its what makes u unique..

If you do a search.. u will see just how big my belly is..

id be happy to show anyone.. they can still see it.. just with clothes on.. and i cant do anything about it this very second.. so i say smile.. let them look.. and take it with a grain of salt love.. 

PS: adore the attraction.. people are lookin at u! Flaunt it i say!


----------



## natasfan (Mar 30, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> I say if its there.. embrace it... let them look.. its what makes u unique..
> 
> If you do a search.. u will see just how big my belly is..
> 
> ...



i want to be your friend
eheheheh


----------



## natasfan (Mar 30, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Well, that's kinda sorta equivalent to what happens to women of all sizes. My belly is usually the second thing people look at. At my height, it's pretty common for shorter men to talk to my ample chest instead of my face, it's funny when they're plainly trying not to stare too obviously at my breasts but their eyes keep wandering, and just plain hilarious when they stutter. So when people stare at my belly, it's kinda like more of the same, and they probably stare at my big fat ass too. I understand that I'm probably the largest woman they've ever seen, and they're trying to process the expansive vision that is right in front of their eyes.



your belly looks big


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 30, 2009)

natasfan said:


> your belly looks big


My belly IS big. And it's mine, all mine. 

Reminds me of a teasing little conversation between my husband & me when I'm trying on clothes in a store and we want to get reactions from people.
Sue: "Does this skirt make my butt look big?"
Art: "No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big." :smitten:
(lovingly squeezing my big fat ass for emphasis)

Good thing I have a big fat belly to balance my figure.


----------



## rachael (Mar 31, 2009)

the things that bother me the most are not fitting into places. you wouldn't believe how many times i didn't ride on a rollercoaster ride because i was afraid i didn't fit and i didn't want my thin friends to feel sorry for me. i've since gotten over that fear because i love rollercoaster rides so much, but it's almost always a squeeze and a TIGHT one! i don't have too many problems getting into or out of booths, but i do find that once i'm in i am IN. meaning no twisting or moving around. i also knock things off with my belly and my pants almost never fit right on my very small legs because the size has to accomodate my large stomach. what i really hate is when people ask me when i'm due. as in i look pregnant. ugh. sometimes i play along and say something like nine months which usually prompts: "Yeah you look like you're about to burst!" "actually i'm really not. i'm just really very fat," says unpregnant me. sometimes i like to bluntly shock the person. "How many months are you?" "How many months?" "You know, till you deliver...?" "I'm not pregnant, I'm fat" cue excruciatingly funny and embarrassing silence. 
things i like about it? well it's been with me through every part of my life. even when i was at my thinnest, my belly was there looming over my stick legs and blocking the view of my feet. it's been my road dog in a way.
i've recently begun to admire my belly in a different way, thanks to a guy i had dated. i love belly rubs and i love the way it can be used in sex.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

rachael said:


> the things that bother me the most are not fitting into places. you wouldn't believe how many times i didn't ride on a rollercoaster ride because i was afraid i didn't fit and i didn't want my thin friends to feel sorry for me. i've since gotten over that fear because i love rollercoaster rides so much, but it's almost always a squeeze and a TIGHT one! i don't have too many problems getting into or out of booths, but i do find that once i'm in i am IN. meaning no twisting or moving around. i also knock things off with my belly and my pants almost never fit right on my very small legs because the size has to accomodate my large stomach. what i really hate is when people ask me when i'm due. as in i look pregnant. ugh. sometimes i play along and say something like nine months which usually prompts: "Yeah you look like you're about to burst!" "actually i'm really not. i'm just really very fat," says unpregnant me. sometimes i like to bluntly shock the person. "How many months are you?" "How many months?" "You know, till you deliver...?" "I'm not pregnant, I'm fat" cue excruciatingly funny and embarrassing silence.
> things i like about it? well it's been with me through every part of my life. even when i was at my thinnest, my belly was there looming over my stick legs and blocking the view of my feet. it's been my road dog in a way.
> i've recently begun to admire my belly in a different way, thanks to a guy i had dated. i love belly rubs and i love the way it can be used in sex.


:O
nice to read u


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> My belly IS big. And it's mine, all mine.
> 
> Reminds me of a teasing little conversation between my husband & me when I'm trying on clothes in a store and we want to get reactions from people.
> Sue: "Does this skirt make my butt look big?"
> ...


you want share it with me?????


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

natasfan said:


> you want share it with me?????



i wanted to say: you wont share ir with me??
sorry


----------



## collared Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

Id have to agree with the not able to drive..if I put the seat way way back with pillows propping me up it works but that is so uncomfortable..one time I had cash to buy a car and I went to the dealership and told the sales man if he could find me a car/van anything to drive he had a cash deal..also he had to pull the cars up to me because I wasn't walking to get to them..poor guy pulled around 30 cars and none of them could I fit in..I felt so bad for him he worked so hard but couldn't find me a car...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I hate having to squeze into student desks.. but it's fairly hard for me to avoid since you know, I'm a high school student. There are some desks at my school (the older ones) which I can't fit in comfortably. I always search for the blue ones because I know they're bigger. Thank god the smaller ones are being phased out year by year so theres not too many left but every once in awhile, I get stuck with one and I have to either cram myself in there (not very comfortable for 80 minute blocks) or switch the desk with another student if I get there far enough before class starts to do so. There are a few, literally only a dozen or so left, of REALLY old, REALLY small desks that I literally can't fit into at all and in that case, I HAVE to switch with someone. Once I actually skipped a class because I was late and the only desk left was a tiny tiny one in the front, dead center and I couldn't bring myself to attempt to squeeze into it in front of everyone. Here's hoping that desks in college are bigger.




They aren't. At one point, one of them threw my back out and I had to go to a chiro several times.


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

edino said:


> Im amazed how you all like fat bellies. I have always found my hanging belly embarrassing; usually people look first at my belly when I walk or sit, and then only to me with all sorts of looks. I always wished it would be hard and not so flabby. I feel always an unwanted attraction when I walk &#61516;; Each step my belly is moved with my upper leg and jiggles in my trousers



Keep hanging around here,edino.You'll find it matters less and less.At least I have found it to be so.It's kind of sharing acceptance.You know you can come here and it's all good.:happy:


----------



## edino (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm very happy here... certainly stay arround... thanks for the comments

About the driving comments... I have good succes with Ford Expedition with bench seat. They have adjustable pedals and the step in is much easier than a saloon; I have tried some saloons and driving them would be difficult.


----------



## rachael (Mar 31, 2009)

natasfan said:


> :O
> nice to read u



why thank you natasfan!  i like this thread!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> They aren't. At one point, one of them threw my back out and I had to go to a chiro several times.



That's super depressing.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if other big bellied guys (or even gals) experience this, and I don't know if it's because of a big belly or wide hips or both, but whenever I sit down in a chair, I have to be aware of my pockets catching on an arm of the chair, if present. When I hear that ripping sound, well, I guess I forgot that time :doh:. Anyways, I have a lot of pants and shorts with pockets that flap around at the top because they are broken on chairs. My wife fixes the nice ones that I'd wear out, the others I just wear around the house and yard and don't care as much about my appearance then.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Id have to agree with the not able to drive..if I put the seat way way back with pillows propping me up it works but that is so uncomfortable..one time I had cash to buy a car and I went to the dealership and told the sales man if he could find me a car/van anything to drive he had a cash deal..also he had to pull the cars up to me because I wasn't walking to get to them..poor guy pulled around 30 cars and none of them could I fit in..I felt so bad for him he worked so hard but couldn't find me a car...



eheheheh
:smitten:


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

rachael said:


> why thank you natasfan!  i like this thread!



i also like this topic.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> That's super depressing.



It was awful. It was one of the things that made me so excited to graduate.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> It was awful. It was one of the things that made me so excited to graduate.



i had a partner that had the same problem.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> It was awful. It was one of the things that made me so excited to graduate.



I'm so nervous now. Would it be weird if I went and creeped around the campus to try out chairs?! Hahah.


----------



## natasfan (Mar 31, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm so nervous now. Would it be weird if I went and creeped around the campus to try out chairs?! Hahah.



it wouldnt


----------



## butch (May 13, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about having a big belly is when I'm at work and walking about outside, the youngins are always staring at my belly right where it meets the waist of my pants, and I always think my fly is down.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 13, 2009)

butch said:


> The only thing I don't like about having a big belly is when I'm at work and walking about outside, the youngins are always staring at my belly right where it meets the waist of my pants, and I always think my fly is down.


You too? Oh gee, that happens to me sometimes. And some days it causes a whole kaleidoscope of emotions:

(Sue notices people staring at her belly.)
Sue (talking to self): "Is my zipper open?" 
Sue (recovering from adrenaline rush): "Of course not, stupid! I'm wearing a skirt today." :doh:
Sue (second-guessing self): "Uh oh, maybe I ripped my skirt somewhere." 
Sue (reassuring self): "Nope. Fabric intact." :blush:
(Sue pauses to conduct brief status check)
Sue (sigh of relief): "Whew! No toilet paper billowing over my wasitband either." :happy:



natasfan said:


> eheh is wonderful, you can sustitute your hands by your belly
> can you use it to push people?or to intimidate some skinny guy/girl?
> eheheh
> :eat1:


Oh I definitely use my belly to intimidate, er, I mean "motivate" people. Sometimes when I walk over to someone's cubicle to discuss something, I position myself so my belly kinda sorta hangs out over their desk and approaches their personal space for emphasis. I can be a demanding boss, but my size lets me do it more by suggestion than by ordering people around, although I can do that too when the situation warrants ("Back to work, you!"). My entire big tall fat figure is a great motivator, because I can be both authoritative and womanly, and commanding yet comforting. 

Oh gee, this reminds me of an managerial meeting, when another manager asked how I can keep everyone in my department on their toes without cracking the whip all the time. So I got up, walked over to him and leaned toward where I gauged his personal space to be, but not toooo close. "Oh, I just try to be firm but fair, and lead people by motivation." Methinx he got more answer than he expected! 

However, rarely do I actually push people with my belly, because that crosses the boundary from personal space into personal contact. Besides, believe it or not, some people actually like having my belly slam into them. Repeatedly. I'm shocked, shocked!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

natasfan said:


> Is there any moment in which you hate having a big belly?
> is any particulary moment in which you are grateful of having a big belly?
> 
> i M particulary slim, so i dont know how does it feel!
> ...



There are times, indeed, having a belly is annoying! Like particularly for me, i am almost all belly, rolls and rolls of bellly lol! Its annoying for when I wanna do my toenails, or shave my personal areas. Squeezing into booths, or rides at Great Adventure!And the shape, I would prefer a diff shape to all these rolls! hehe
And the glorious times of a having a big belly, is definitely, after the shower, putting on my lotion. Just the feel of the super softness, the curves, the fat squishing thru my fingers as the lotion covers it with a silk like texture! Love it! Also, i love my big belly when I get hugs and the person slides their hands to the front of my just to feel my belly. And of course during oral,.. when my hubby rubs and grabs my belly SOO HOT!

It took me a long time to accept my belly fat. But I do, and I enjoy it! And, when someone else enjoys my belly, it is just a beautiful feeling!! To have it rubbed ,kissed ,hugged,squeezed, to me, is such a turn on!:blush: 

View attachment DSC01047.JPG


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

Hate: Not being able to buy certain tops that are cute unless I want my stomach hanging out of it.
Love: How soft and squishy it is and how much my man loves it.


----------



## natasfan (May 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> There are times, indeed, having a belly is annoying! Like particularly for me, i am almost all belly, rolls and rolls of bellly lol! Its annoying for when I wanna do my toenails, or shave my personal areas. Squeezing into booths, or rides at Great Adventure!And the shape, I would prefer a diff shape to all these rolls! hehe
> And the glorious times of a having a big belly, is definitely, after the shower, putting on my lotion. Just the feel of the super softness, the curves, the fat squishing thru my fingers as the lotion covers it with a silk like texture! Love it! Also, i love my big belly when I get hugs and the person slides their hands to the front of my just to feel my belly. And of course during oral,.. when my hubby rubs and grabs my belly SOO HOT!
> 
> It took me a long time to accept my belly fat. But I do, and I enjoy it! And, when someone else enjoys my belly, it is just a beautiful feeling!! To have it rubbed ,kissed ,hugged,squeezed, to me, is such a turn on!:blush:


i like your belly:eat2:


----------



## natasfan (May 13, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> You too? Oh gee, that happens to me sometimes. And some days it causes a whole kaleidoscope of emotions:
> 
> (Sue notices people staring at her belly.)
> Sue (talking to self): "Is my zipper open?"
> ...



lol you are wonderful!
you should post a pic:eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

natasfan said:


> i like your belly:eat2:



thank you hunny! and thats why i LOVE you :wubu: muahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## natasfan (May 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> thank you hunny! and thats why i LOVE you :wubu: muahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!:kiss2:



thank you sexy girl


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2009)

I have a low hanging unibelly that's high as well. what bugs me most about my belly is the weight of it. There's a strain on my back and hips that causes fatique when I walk. Walking anywhere is exhausting becasue of the weight pulling me down in the opposite direction I want to go with each step. *pant* Also if I'm sitting for a long time my thighs get tired from the weight of my belly sitting on them. I find myself lifting my belly with my hands to give my thighs a rest when I'm at home in front of the computer. And cute tops, like everyone else mentioned. Belly doesn't like 'em and pushes them off.

Otherwise I love my belly. :wubu: Mostly the way it feels. I use mine as a second set of hands to carry stuff up the stairs. Also it feels good stuffed inside a pair of jeans.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Speaking of jeans....I don't wear them anymore because of my belly


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Speaking of jeans....I don't wear them anymore because of my belly



GEF?!? I am sure you would LOOK sexy ass hell wearing jeans, fitting tightly around your sweet plump belly!! Go get on a pair of JEANS and take a pic dammit!! hahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Nah, I just need some new lingerie pics, methinks


----------



## darthplump (May 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> And the glorious times of a having a big belly, is definitely, after the shower, putting on my lotion. Just the feel of the super softness, the curves, the fat squishing thru my fingers as the lotion covers it with a silk like texture! Love it! Also, i love my big belly when I get hugs and the person slides their hands to the front of my just to feel my belly. And of course during oral,.. when my hubby rubs and grabs my belly SOO HOT!



You are too much Barb. To hot for butter! I'd be in heaven immersed in your soft, mushy, belly. :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 18, 2009)

I love my belly. I like the jiggle and softness. I must say the older I get the more aches and pains I have in my lower back. Just recently I did lose 15 lbs and now my knees bother me. Go figure. So I've gained back 10. I wish I could get that third roll in the top half. Maybe another 50 lbs should do it?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> I love my belly. I like the jiggle and softness. I must say the older I get the more aches and pains I have in my lower back. Just recently I did lose 15 lbs and now my knees bother me. Go figure. So I've gained back 10. I wish I could get that third roll in the top half. Maybe another 50 lbs should do it?



Picture please? lol
I wanna see your belly or maybe thats too personal?! Well anyways, a pic be4 the third roll would be great, then after with the third roll would be awesome!! Thank you in advance hehehehe


----------



## natasfan (May 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have a low hanging unibelly that's high as well. what bugs me most about my belly is the weight of it. There's a strain on my back and hips that causes fatique when I walk. Walking anywhere is exhausting becasue of the weight pulling me down in the opposite direction I want to go with each step. *pant* *Also if I'm sitting for a long time my thighs get tired from the weight of my belly sitting on them. I find myself lifting my belly with my hands to give my thighs a rest when I'm at home in front of the computer. *And cute tops, like everyone else mentioned. Belly doesn't like 'em and pushes them off.
> 
> Otherwise I love my belly. :wubu: Mostly the way it feels. I use mine as a second set of hands to carry stuff up the stairs. Also it feels good stuffed inside a pair of jeans.


i have never heard about this
lol
:smitten::smitten:
and wonderful that you feel good when your belly is stuffed inside a pair of jeans
i think that is very sexy


----------



## rocketsci (May 22, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have a low hanging unibelly that's high as well. what bugs me most about my belly is the weight of it. There's a strain on my back and hips that causes fatique when I walk. Walking anywhere is exhausting becasue of the weight pulling me down in the opposite direction I want to go with each step. *pant* Also if I'm sitting for a long time my thighs get tired from the weight of my belly sitting on them. I find myself lifting my belly with my hands to give my thighs a rest when I'm at home in front of the computer. And cute tops, like everyone else mentioned. Belly doesn't like 'em and pushes them off.
> 
> Otherwise I love my belly. :wubu: Mostly the way it feels. I use mine as a second set of hands to carry stuff up the stairs. Also it feels good stuffed inside a pair of jeans.




Ms Lilly wow your belly stuffed inside a pair of jeans sounds so sexy to me. I wonder for all the ladies with the lovely bellies....especially those that like to wear tight jeans and feel that tightness on your belly....do you also like to wear girdles, shapers, spanx, power panties, wonder knickers and the like . I think thats so sexy also. All those curves packed in, waiting to get out  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 25, 2009)

rocketsci said:


> Ms Lilly wow your belly stuffed inside a pair of jeans sounds so sexy to me. I wonder for all the ladies with the lovely bellies....especially those that like to wear tight jeans and feel that tightness on your belly....do you also like to wear girdles, shapers, spanx, power panties, wonder knickers and the like . I think thats so sexy also. All those curves packed in, waiting to get out  :wubu::wubu:



My skin tends to get raw from the elastic in those garments. I thought it was just the friction but I've worn tight cotton things and had no problems. It seems girdles and control garments are no good for me.


----------



## rocketsci (May 25, 2009)

Well Ms Lilly then i see why you don't wear control wear. I would hate for you to have raw skin but would luv to lotion you down  Then I say let that sexy belly be free


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> My skin tends to get raw from the elastic in those garments. I thought it was just the friction but I've worn tight cotton things and had no problems. It seems girdles and control garments are no good for me.




I'm with you...life is too short to stuff yourself into that stuff


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 25, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> *Getting gum on all ur tops from people putting it under tables and your belly up against it.. always .. pisses me off so much lol*



OMG!!! Theres nothing more I hate!! I usually got gum on my pants when I sat in desks at school. Then I had to hope my shirt was long enough to cover it until I got home... or I'd just wear my bagback to the front!




thatgirl08 said:


> I hate having to squeze into student desks.. but it's fairly hard for me to avoid since you know, I'm a high school student. There are some desks at my school (the older ones) which I can't fit in comfortably. I always search for the blue ones because I know they're bigger. Thank god the smaller ones are being phased out year by year so theres not too many left but every once in awhile, I get stuck with one and I have to either cram myself in there (not very comfortable for 80 minute blocks) or switch the desk with another student if I get there far enough before class starts to do so. There are a few, literally only a dozen or so left, of REALLY old, REALLY small desks that I literally can't fit into at all and in that case, I HAVE to switch with someone. Once I actually skipped a class because I was late and the only desk left was a tiny tiny one in the front, dead center and I couldn't bring myself to attempt to squeeze into it in front of everyone. Here's hoping that desks in college are bigger.



At my school I do know that every department had different chairs ( I guess depending on their budget?). The newer buildings had the most awesome most comfortable chairs - they were big enough for me to sit in and even put the desk down. The older classrooms/buildings for the most part still had the small wooden desk; they sucked. I was able to sit on it and use the small desk top, but it was sooo uncomfortable. The only thing that made me feel okay was the fact that everyone else in the classroom also felt uncomfortable sitting in those seats. 

Overall, the seating wasn't that bad at all. The only thing I dreaded was auditorium seating - and even then, some auditoriums in my school were actually wide enough for me. Worst came to worst, there was always desks in the back!


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 25, 2009)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Picture please? lol
> I wanna see your belly or maybe thats too personal?! Well anyways, a pic be4 the third roll would be great, then after with the third roll would be awesome!! Thank you in advance hehehehe


Right now, I only have a Blackberry and I'm not sure how I can upload pics yet. I would love to show my belly though. I do have a double belly with some nice jiggly overhang I'm not sure my body can handle another 50 lbs either. I stand on my feet for a living, so it's more fantasy than reality for me.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

i love everything about my belly except the back pain--- big boobs help that pain along--- if only i had a huge ass to balance it out grr lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 7, 2009)

I do have this pic in another thread,... But I think here is a better place for it  

View attachment DSC01388.JPG


----------



## darthplump (Jun 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I do have this pic in another thread,... But I think here is a better place for it



here is also a better place to tell you I want to motor boat that sexy belly.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 16, 2009)

i just couldn't resist posting a new pic


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow girl, what have you been eating? =o


----------



## darthplump (Jun 17, 2009)

VERY cute little belly msbard, looks so soft and lovely.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 17, 2009)

it seems taht u need bigger clothes!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 17, 2009)

take me shopping then.... LMAO


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 17, 2009)

ah ah ....good answer!


----------



## Tracy (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there any moment in which you hate having a big belly? 
Yes there is! I enjoy riding the amusement park rides with my son but on the down side there are times when my fat belly will not allow it and then there are those times when the lock or latch will lock but it is so tight that it pinches my fat. That hurts like hell! Sometimes restaurant booths are too small and then there are other times when I can fit but its like my fat roll and boobs are laying on the table top. LOL Not the most sexiest sight in the world. All of my fat is around my middle so sometimes finding tops to cover the belly and fit right in the arms is a little hard. But then there are those times when I need my fat rolls to keep my hands warm and while I'm in the pool swimming I like to pick my fat belly up and swoosh it up and down and all around. Feels so cool when I do that!


----------



## natasfan (Oct 24, 2009)

Tracy said:


> Is there any moment in which you hate having a big belly?
> Yes there is! I enjoy riding the amusement park rides with my son but on the down side there are times when my fat belly will not allow it and then there are those times when the lock or latch will lock but it is so tight that it pinches my fat. That hurts like hell! Sometimes restaurant booths are too small and then there are other times when I can fit but its like my fat roll and boobs are laying on the table top. LOL Not the most sexiest sight in the world. All of my fat is around my middle so sometimes finding tops to cover the belly and fit right in the arms is a little hard. But then there are those times when I need my fat rolls to keep my hands warm and while I'm in the pool swimming I like to pick my fat belly up and swoosh it up and down and all around. Feels so cool when I do that!


nice to read you!


----------



## natasfan (Oct 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I do have this pic in another thread,... But I think here is a better place for it



aww you look so pretty!


----------



## natasfan (Oct 24, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i just couldn't resist posting a new pic


wonderful pic!


----------



## rustydog7 (Oct 24, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i just couldn't resist posting a new pic



Msbard, what a cute sexy little belly, I wnat to help you grow it bigger.:smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 24, 2009)

rustydog7 said:


> Msbard, what a cute sexy little belly, I wnat to help you grow it bigger.:smitten:



I think she has a b/f already.

Don't they all, right? lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 24, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i just couldn't resist posting a new pic



...and no-one can resist you!


----------



## midnightrogue (Oct 24, 2009)

keep this thread going - nice!!


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 25, 2009)

natasfan said:


> eheh is wonderful, you can sustitute your hands by your belly
> can you use it to push people?or to intimidate some skinny guy/girl?
> eheheh
> :eat1:


 
Dude, you're creepy. Not trying to offend anyone (except you) because I love my dear FAs, and even love body talk, but your posts always creep me out.


----------



## BarbBBW (Oct 25, 2009)

natasfan said:


> aww you look so pretty!



thank you sweetie!!


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 25, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i just couldn't resist posting a new pic



wicked cute but you do need bigger clothes. ok for the bedroom though


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 25, 2009)

My belly isnt that big yet but it's getting there.
Barbbw you have a beuitifull figure.:smitten: Awesome belly.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Dude, you're creepy. Not trying to offend anyone (except you) because I love my dear FAs, and even love body talk, but your posts always creep me out.



to be fair, this IS the forum to say things like that. As creepy and as awful as it makes him and others look....where else can someone go to enjoy their fetishes? Know what I mean?


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, that is true. I'm not going to say I'm sorry, but I won't mention it again. Though what about the fat sexuality page?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Yes, that is true. I'm not going to say I'm sorry, but I won't mention it again. Though what about the fat sexuality page?



No need to apologize, I can see where you were freaked out. Fat sexuality sounds good....but that's more for raw sex than it is feeder/feedee fantasies.


----------



## natasfan (Oct 26, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Dude, you're creepy. Not trying to offend anyone (except you) because I love my dear FAs, and even love body talk, but your posts always creep me out.



im sorry to tell you that is YOUR PROBLEm that creep you out, because i have never wrote you something here in the forum, and because i generally write in the web model`s posts, and their postes, generally, are done to fans that like al those fantasies.
Sorry, woman.


----------



## bbwsrule (Oct 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I do have this pic in another thread,... But I think here is a better place for it



UR Awesome! Great picture...


----------



## fatterisbetter (Nov 5, 2009)

I definitely love my huge, flabby hanging gut. I like the way it jiggles when I move.
But it has gotten so big that I no longer fit in most roller coaster rides which sucks cuz I used to like them a lot. I also have the booth problem mentioned by others. But on the other hand my belly makes a nice "table" to rest my snacks on while i lounge on the couch and watch TV http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/eatdrink022.gif


----------



## sugarmoore (Nov 11, 2009)

THE TIMES WHEN I DONT LIKE MY BELLY SO MUCH? WHEN ITS HARD OR IMPOSSIBLE TO GET THE SEAT BELT ON OR THEY DONT HAVE MYSIZE AT THE STORE.
WHEN DO I LOVE IT? I LOVE MY BELLY WHEN MY LEGS ARE IN THE AIR AND MY BELLY SMILES AT ME SOFT AND ROUND. A LIL PERSONAL INFO BUT YOU ASKED


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> THE TIMES WHEN I DONT LIKE MY BELLY SO MUCH? WHEN ITS HARD OR IMPOSSIBLE TO GET THE SEAT BELT ON OR THEY DONT HAVE MYSIZE AT THE STORE.
> WHEN DO I LOVE IT? I LOVE MY BELLY WHEN MY LEGS ARE IN THE AIR AND MY BELLY SMILES AT ME SOFT AND ROUND. A LIL PERSONAL INFO BUT YOU ASKED



THAT HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE BEST RESPONSES ON THE THREAD, THANK YOU


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG ITZ TEH ALL CAPS THRED!!!! Folks please. I'm asking nicely, pretty please? It's impolite to shout. Turn off the Caps Lock? I'll buy you candy.....?


----------



## sugarmoore (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> THAT HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE BEST RESPONSES ON THE THREAD, THANK YOU



your welcome hayes, long time no talk:happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG ITZ TEH ALL CAPS THRED!!!! Folks please. I'm asking nicely, pretty please? It's impolite to shout. Turn off the Caps Lock? I'll buy you candy.....?



I was just running with the thread, I did that on purpose lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

I hate my big belly, because I cannot comfortably fit into restaraunt booths [I hate tables] 
It's nearly impossible for me to find jeans in my size, for under $30. 


I Do like having a big belly though, because it makes me an animal-magnet and it's a great place to put things when I sit down and my hands run out of room. Lol. It's also very soft. Which is really really nice. :3


----------



## natasfan (Nov 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I hate my big belly, because I cannot comfortably fit into restaraunt booths [I hate tables]
> It's nearly impossible for me to find jeans in my size, for under $30.
> 
> 
> I Do like having a big belly though, because it makes me an animal-magnet and it's a great place to put things when I sit down and my hands run out of room. Lol. It's also very soft. Which is really really nice. :3



that sounds very well (the second part):
lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

natasfan said:


> that sounds very well (the second part):
> lol



do you care about the 1st part at all?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah. It's alright. But I Don't want to be stuck naked in a house, kthnx.


----------



## natasfan (Nov 11, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> do you care about the 1st part at all?



i talked about the first one, not about the second one.
the second one is so bad, i have to say it?


----------

